# Teaching Couple Moving to Singapore with Kids...



## Teachers (Mar 13, 2015)

My husband and I are both teachers and we are looking to move to Singapore. I believe it is common for schools to offer housing allowance and schooling, but how much do you think we would need for one of our children to attend nursery as well as utilities, food, and transportation per month?

We have a 1-year-old and a 3-year-old, and we aren't drinkers or partiers. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Public schools do not offer accommodation or allowances, only private (e.g. international) schools sometimes do - but this is up to negotiation and thus depends on your background, experience and how urgently they need you.
The exact costs depend on your expectations and spending choices, but a reasonable budget for rent would be in the range of S$2500 - 5000/month, daily expenses (food, transport, etc.) probably around S$600/month per person. Child care in a nursery costs S$1000-1500/month per kid (non-subsidized foreigner rate).


----------

